# Estação Meteorológica AVEIROSUL



## CICLONE (10 Ago 2011 às 01:51)

Estimados Colegas encontra-se em funcionamento desde 20 de julho a Estação Meteorológica AVEIROSUL a debitar informação pelo weatherlink IP .
Adquirida em Nov 2010 , por necessidade de criar condições para instalar o anemómetro vi-me na contingência de adquirir uma torre de 15 mts. Depois de alguns arrepios a subi-la um contratempo com o anemómetro que ficou mal ajustado e não debitava a velocidade do vento , e me obrigou subir e a desmontar e montar tudo de novo , eis que está operacional a enviar dados a estação AVEIROSUL .

É uma Davis Vantage Pro 2 com weatherlink IP .
De momento está no site da Davis :
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/aveirosul/
E também no Weather underground :
http://portuguese.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=AVEIRO&MR=1
Espero deste modo integrar esta bonita Comunidade e partilhar com todos as informações e acontecimentos que nos reunem á volta desta temática .

Cumprimentos


Ciclone


----------



## HotSpot (10 Ago 2011 às 15:31)

Mais uma Davis 

Excelente localização. Já existe uma Lacrosse por perto no Wunderground (Gafanha da Nazaré).

Pela descrição parece estar muito bem instalada. Umas fotos?


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2011 às 15:38)

Boas evoluções muitos parabéns 

Agora se for possível, só faltam as fotos


----------



## Z13 (10 Ago 2011 às 15:53)




----------



## Puma (10 Ago 2011 às 18:23)

Ciclone...antes do mais bem vindo a esta casa 

Creio que todos nós estamos ansiosos  por ver uma fotos da estação, que pela descrição deve de estar muito bem instalada.


----------



## CICLONE (10 Ago 2011 às 19:18)

Boa tarde mais uma vez , eu de facto tentei inserir algumas fotos , mas valha a minha ignorância o que percebi pelas ferramentas disponíveis foi a hipótese de um link para adicionar ficheiros , ou seja teria de alojar as fotos algures antes para as linkar depois para aqui agradeço a V/ajuda e em breve aqui estarão as respectivas .


Agradecido

Cumprimentos
Ciclone


----------



## Estação SP (23 Ago 2011 às 22:24)

Caro amigo Ciclone por acaso nesta semana passada passei na ponte que passa por cima da A25 e concegui ver a istalaçao 

Está memso muito boa a instalaçao

Tenha é cuidado, e certifique se que ela esta mesmo bem segura é que ai à volta tem armazens e coisas parcidas

As rajadas de vento aqui da zona sao prigosas a que ter muito cuidado


----------



## Estação SP (23 Ago 2011 às 22:35)

Estação SP disse:


> Caro amigo Ciclone por acaso nesta semana passada passei na ponte que passa por cima da A25 e concegui ver a istalaçao
> 
> Está memso muito boa a instalaçao
> 
> ...



E devias de colocar uma luz no topo do poste para durante a noite devido aos avioes é que já é uma altura elevada... como a estaçao da univercidade de aveiro que está opé da estaçao meteorologica do instituto de meteororlogia... É o mais seguro

Abraços!


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2011 às 00:21)

Muito bem-vindo, Ciclone! 

Tenho usado a sua estação meteorológica como referência de dados, quando me encontro em Aveiro. 
Espero que não se importe.

Mais uma Davis, para se juntar a muitas outras. Qualquer dia o MeteoPT poderá fazer um mapa com os dados actuais das estações de cada membro.


----------



## Estação SP (4 Set 2011 às 17:47)

Boas

Por acaso passei lá pela estaçao meteorologica e aproveitei e tirei umas fotos
Axo que a instalaçao está prefeita...e a estaçao meteorologica tambem é prefeita

Desculpem da má qualidade das fotos mas foram tiradas com um telemovel...







O termo-higro(RS), o pluvimetro, o painel solar, e o sensor UV






A ponta da torre onde está o anemometro...(nao se ve muito bem)






Abraços!

Pode se dizer que foi a primeira vez que vi a melhor Davis e muito bem instalada...


----------

